# Rock n roll haunt



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

So I may have a new venue downtown above a ice cream parlor . My theme is to base rooms after rock songs like 
Chutes and Ladders- Korn- Nursery
Dont fear the reaper-BOC-Reaper room
etc any other ideas would be apreciated
thank


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hells Bells - AC/DC, Dead Man's Party and no lives forever - Oingo Boingo, Paranoid - Black Sabbath, Bark at the Moon - Ozzie Ozborne


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I can come up with scary/spooky songs my problem is making a room out of it 
Hells bells is an easy one Dead mAns party the same but like paranoid etc 
great ideas though keep em coming ThNks again


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The Cutting Edge Haunted House in Fort Worth does that.

"Bodies" by Drowning Pool was playing in the dead-body area of the haunt.
If I can remember anything else I'll post for you.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I put a spell on you - Creedence Clearwater Revival - make a witch room with the witches putting spells on the people walking through


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

To be more specific for you. It was a room with a strobe and bodies were wrapped in plastic hanging from the ceiling. Actors were swinging them at us while we walked through, which may have a liability issue if you actually get hit and hurt. However, body parts or cadavers might do or a mortuary, which might tie in with your Reaper.

Reaper first...then bodies....then Hell.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome ideas also came up with blind by korn very bright room then pitch black


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

this would a hard to work haunt. Because if u have rock n roll music playing. and to fit in the screams and props it would be very hard, i dont think its worth it. not meaning to shoot ur ideas down. but it would be somethnig new nothing ive seen, good luck!

-BYH


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I'M thinking low background music


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Werewolves of London - self explanatory
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads - This could be a serial killer type display, chainsaw, body parts, even an electric chair
Running with the Devil - Van Halen - demons, any demonic imagery
Once Bitten, Twice Shy - Great White - vampires


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The legend of wooly swamp - Charlie Daniel's band - swamp room gators, ghost etc..
Garaveyard rock - Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - cemetery party - not scary though can be played for the waiting line also the headless horseman might be good for this as well Headless horseman - Kay Starr with the Billy Butterfield Quartet and Three Beaus and a Peep - Billboard Family Scarytime Classics


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you might as well do it! that way you ll never have to say " I shouldve!"


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shout at the devil for devil or he'll themed room


----------

